# Hyatt...first right of refusal?



## bdurstta

How does this work exactly?  If you are buying resale...do you still have to pay the seller BEFORE you know if Hyatt will buy it back first?  Or does Hyatt buy it and refund your money to you?  I just don't want to be burned by the seller.


----------



## Kal

Normally, buyers go thru a third party escrow closer.  That way, if Hyatt takes the transaction, the buyer gets the money back less some or all of the buyer's closing fees.


----------



## dagger1

Kal said:


> Normally, buyers go thru a third party escrow closer.  That way, if Hyatt takes the transaction, the buyer gets the money back less some or all of the buyer's closing fees.


We made an offer on HMSS fixed January week and 10 floating summer days (4600 points) that was accepted and sent to Hyatt for ROFR on May 15.  Isn't their a rule/regulation that they have 30 days to exercise ROFR?  We have heard nothing yet...


----------



## sts1732

dagger1 said:


> We made an offer on HMSS fixed January week and 10 floating summer days (4600 points) that was accepted and sent to Hyatt for ROFR on May 15.  Isn't their a rule/regulation that they have 30 days to exercise ROFR?  We have heard nothing yet...


Dagger,    As noted in your other threads and our conversation.....YES  it is (or was ) stated that Hyatt has 30 days to pass judgement. In the other threads with all that went nutz with my sale, they don't seem to be very proactive. If I'm not mistaken, I believe you had bought resale in other Hyatt properties. If so, and you have a members numbers you should be able to question them on your pending ROFR at the 800 number. I was able to get some answers as to where are we in the sale by calling the 800 number. It's my opinion that since HVGG/ILG bought Hyatt, they don't have their French fries in one sack. As one dept. doesn't know or communicate with any others.
 I finally turned them into the Florida state attorney general, which turned over to the Florida DBPR(department of business and professional regulation), made it known to Hyatt, then things started to be resolved, and we moved on to the new owner being recognized with member number.


----------



## dagger1

sts1732 said:


> Dagger,    As noted in your other threads and our conversation.....YES  it is (or was ) stated that Hyatt has 30 days to pass judgement. In the other threads with all that went nutz with my sale, they don't seem to be very proactive. If I'm not mistaken, I believe you had bought resale in other Hyatt properties. If so, and you have a members numbers you should be able to question them on your pending ROFR at the 800 number. I was able to get some answers as to where are we in the sale by calling the 800 number. It's my opinion that since HVGG/ILG bought Hyatt, they don't have their French fries in one sack. As one dept. doesn't know or communicate with any others.
> I finally turned them into the Florida state attorney general, which turned over to the Florida DBPR(department of business and professional regulation), made it known to Hyatt, then things started to be resolved, and we moved on to the new owner being recognized with member number.


Yes, we have 2 x 2000 point weeks at HWOR and an EOYE 1400 point week at HWOR.  All purchased resale, and all passed ROFR in 25-28 days.  We made an offer on a HBH and it failed ROFR in 24 days...  I thought Hyatt had 30 days to exercise ROFR, and 30 business days to complete the transfer once they had the new deed and $650 transfer fee..  What I am wondering is if there inability to exercise ROFR in the 30 days specified in their rules/regulations constitutes a defacto waver of ROFR?  It's probably moot because I would never go to court over it.


----------



## davidvel

Not sure if this is the same with Hyatt, but with Marriott ROFR, they have X amount of days to _exercise_ their ROFR, or it is automatically waived.  For example, at Shadow Ridge, if they do not agree to buy the TS within 15 days, they have waived their ROFR.


----------



## bdh

dagger1 said:


> I thought Hyatt had 30 days to exercise ROFR, and 30 business days to complete the transfer once they had the new deed and $650 transfer fee..  What I am wondering is if there inability to exercise ROFR in the 30 days specified in their rules/regulations constitutes a defacto waver of ROFR?



Correct.  Contact your closing company and ask them to proceed with the closing and transfer to you.


----------



## dagger1

bdh said:


> Correct.  Contact your closing company and ask them to proceed with the closing and transfer to you.


I will attempt this tomorrow.


----------



## WalnutBaron

davidvel said:


> Not sure if this is the same with Hyatt, but with Marriott ROFR, they have X amount of days to _exercise_ their ROFR, or it is automatically waived.  For example, at Shadow Ridge, if they do not agree to buy the TS within 15 days, they have waived their ROFR.


That is also the case with Hyatt. If Hyatt has failed to exercise ROFR within their 30-day window, they have effectively forfeited their right to do so. Buyer should contact his realtor and ask them to contact Hyatt to submit approval letter of the sale and move immediately to close escrow.


----------



## lizap

If you used an agent, perhaps the agent was notified and just hasn't let you know yet.


----------



## dagger1

I ta


lizap said:


> If you used an agent, perhaps the agent was notified and just hasn't let you know yet.


l talked to the agent yesterday and he said he had contacted Hyatt and they said they would have an answer by last evening.  We got nothing from Hyatt.  Maybe lots of folks on vacation?


----------



## WalnutBaron

dagger1,_ if you are certain_ that the 30-day window has passed, your agent needs to *assertively and forcefully *tell Hyatt that *their ROFR window has closed *and notify your closing company to proceed to close escrow. The language in Hyatt's own ROFR policy is pretty clear.


----------



## sts1732

Dagger,  I agree completely with walnutBaron. My intention was not to go to court, but to get Hyatt's composte into one heap. They state very clearly "30 days" for ROFR, then 30 days to recognize and send welcome kit. In my case then went past 60 days total, that was including allowing 10 days for snail mail to register the deed, as Monroe county does not accept digital deeds.
If my actions helped others, in that it woke up HVGG/ILG to gitter dun it worked. I have always operated on "say what you do, do what you say".


----------



## dagger1

Tomorrow will be 30 "business" days from our ROFR submission to Hyatt, if we don't hear by then, I am going to request we proceed with the transaction without a formal waiver from Hyatt.  Of course they can still say no, I guess there's no real recourse.


----------



## WalnutBaron

dagger1 said:


> Tomorrow will be 30 "business" days from our ROFR submission to Hyatt, if we don't hear by then, I am going to request we proceed with the transaction without a formal waiver from Hyatt.  Of course they can still say no, I guess there's no real recourse.


Actually, they can't say no if past the 30-day window. My guess is that you will hear something today or tomorrow. Hyatt typically runs things right down to the wire. We recently learned that a purchase had passed ROFR the morning _after _the deadline, but that the decision had been made at 9pm the previous day, so technically within the 30-day period. I didn't even know their office was still working at 9pm! 

If, for some reason, Hyatt does not respond by end of business Eastern Time tomorrow, definitely contact your agent and/or closing company and tell them to proceed based on the fact that Hyatt has forfeited their ROFR right since the 30-day window has expired. Don't risk losing your purchase by being too nice a guy.


----------



## davidvel

Does anyone have the Hyatt ROFR language? Is it really 30 business days?


----------



## sts1732

davidvel said:


> Does anyone have the Hyatt ROFR language? Is it really 30 business days?



This attachment is what's on the members club house.

DEVELOPER RIGHT OF FIRST REFUSAL INFORMATION    If you decide to sell your interval on your own or through a resale company, please follow these 3 easy steps:
• Once you have identified a buyer, submit your proposed sales contract signed by you and the Buyer to Danielle Watson (email: Danielle.Watson@hyattvoi.com), at Hyatt Vacation Ownership. The Developer of your timeshare/fractional resort has a first right of refusal to purchase the interval at the same price, terms, and conditions as any resale offer. 
• You will be notified within thirty (30) days (fifteen (15) days for Grand Aspen and Ka’anapali Beach owners) of receipt of your notice of the developer’s intent.  If the developer does not exercise their right of first refusal, you may proceed with your resale. 
• Forward a copy of the recorded deed, signed resale affidavit (affidavit will be provided by HRC at time of transfer), buyer’s contact information and transfer fee (currently $650 payable to Hyatt Residence Club) to the attention of the Transfer Coordinator.  Your HRC membership will be transferred to the Buyer within thirty (30) business days from the date all requirements are received.
TRANSFER INFORMATION    • Transfer due to a divorce or marriage Please send a copy of the recorded deed showing transfer of ownership and the administrative fee made payable to Hyatt Residence Club to the below address.  Current fee: $25.00 if Grantee currently appears on the deed. $650 if Grantee’s name currently does not appear on the deed.   • Transferring to your Trust or Business name Please send a copy of the recorded deed showing transfer of ownership into your trust and the current administrative fee of $100 made payable to Hyatt Residence Club to the below address.  (Note: This $100 fee does not include the cost of having your attorney or a title company prepare and record the deed into your trust name.)
You may contact your own attorney or one of the following contacts for title transfer assistance:
Arizona, California, Colorado and Nevada Properties - Contact First American Title at (866) 639-9203
Florida Properties - Contact Cammy Smith at First American Title, camsmith@firstam.com or (407) 475-0844
Hawaii Property - Contact Tanya White at First American Title, timeshare.hi@firstam.com or (808) 539-7504
Texas Property - Contact Fidelity National Title Group at 407-670-0798
Puerto Rico - Contact Ian Marini, ian@garrigamarini.com or (787) 275-0655
Please note this document is for Quick Owner Reference only. Please refer to the current version of the Hyatt Residence Club Rules and Regulations for more information.
Please direct all questions, correspondence, documents and transfer fees  related to selling or transferring your interval to: Hyatt Vacation Ownership 140 Fountain Parkway, Suite 570 St. Petersburg, FL  33716 Attn:  Transfer Coordinator
(727) 803-9529 or email Danielle.Watson@hyattvoi.com


----------



## dagger1

sts1732 said:


> This attachment is what's on the members club house.
> 
> DEVELOPER RIGHT OF FIRST REFUSAL INFORMATION    If you decide to sell your interval on your own or through a resale company, please follow these 3 easy steps:
> • Once you have identified a buyer, submit your proposed sales contract signed by you and the Buyer to Danielle Watson (email: Danielle.Watson@hyattvoi.com), at Hyatt Vacation Ownership. The Developer of your timeshare/fractional resort has a first right of refusal to purchase the interval at the same price, terms, and conditions as any resale offer.
> • You will be notified within thirty (30) days (fifteen (15) days for Grand Aspen and Ka’anapali Beach owners) of receipt of your notice of the developer’s intent.  If the developer does not exercise their right of first refusal, you may proceed with your resale.
> • Forward a copy of the recorded deed, signed resale affidavit (affidavit will be provided by HRC at time of transfer), buyer’s contact information and transfer fee (currently $650 payable to Hyatt Residence Club) to the attention of the Transfer Coordinator.  Your HRC membership will be transferred to the Buyer within thirty (30) business days from the date all requirements are received.
> TRANSFER INFORMATION    • Transfer due to a divorce or marriage Please send a copy of the recorded deed showing transfer of ownership and the administrative fee made payable to Hyatt Residence Club to the below address.  Current fee: $25.00 if Grantee currently appears on the deed. $650 if Grantee’s name currently does not appear on the deed.   • Transferring to your Trust or Business name Please send a copy of the recorded deed showing transfer of ownership into your trust and the current administrative fee of $100 made payable to Hyatt Residence Club to the below address.  (Note: This $100 fee does not include the cost of having your attorney or a title company prepare and record the deed into your trust name.)
> You may contact your own attorney or one of the following contacts for title transfer assistance:
> Arizona, California, Colorado and Nevada Properties - Contact First American Title at (866) 639-9203
> Florida Properties - Contact Cammy Smith at First American Title, camsmith@firstam.com or (407) 475-0844
> Hawaii Property - Contact Tanya White at First American Title, timeshare.hi@firstam.com or (808) 539-7504
> Texas Property - Contact Fidelity National Title Group at 407-670-0798
> Puerto Rico - Contact Ian Marini, ian@garrigamarini.com or (787) 275-0655
> Please note this document is for Quick Owner Reference only. Please refer to the current version of the Hyatt Residence Club Rules and Regulations for more information.
> Please direct all questions, correspondence, documents and transfer fees  related to selling or transferring your interval to: Hyatt Vacation Ownership 140 Fountain Parkway, Suite 570 St. Petersburg, FL  33716 Attn:  Transfer Coordinator
> (727) 803-9529 or email Danielle.Watson@hyattvoi.com


This is what I read.  30 "days" to exercise ROFR and 30 "business days" to transfer membership from the day they receive the new deed and $650 transfer fee.  Hyatt themselves distinguish between "day" and "business days".  Today is 38 "days" from the day (May 15) they received the signed sales contract... No word on ROFR.


----------



## sts1732

dagger1 said:


> This is what I read.  30 "days" to exercise ROFR and 30 "business days" to transfer membership from the day they receive the new deed and $650 transfer fee.  Hyatt themselves distinguish between "day" and "business days".  Today is 38 "days" from the day (May 15) they received the signed sales contract... No word on ROFR.


No sat. or sun. in business days........and you can forget the phone number and email for Danielle. Watson........only voice mail on phone, never spoke to a real person. Absolutely no response to email.............


----------



## dagger1

sts1732 said:


> No sat. or sun. in business days........and you can forget the phone number and email for Danielle. Watson........only voice mail on phone, never spoke to a real person. Absolutely no response to email.............


Right.  Today is "day" 39 from ROFR submission, "business day" 28 from ROFR submission.  I deducted weekends and Memorial Day.  But their rules specify "days" for ROFR, and "business days" for ownership processing/transfer.
But it's all moot, they can do what they want...


----------



## dagger1

sts1732 said:


> No sat. or sun. in business days........and you can forget the phone number and email for Danielle. Watson........only voice mail on phone, never spoke to a real person. Absolutely no response to email.............


I think my agent received an email from Valerie Flores about there being a decision yesterday, not Danielle Watson.


----------



## dagger1

My agent just called, Hyatt waived ROFR so we are going into escrow.  I asked for a copy of the formal waiver letter and/or email and he said they did not send one.  I wonder how he knows they waived ROFR?


----------



## lizap

dagger1 said:


> My agent just called, Hyatt waived ROFR so we are going into escrow.  I asked for a copy of the formal waiver letter and/or email and he said they did not send one.  I wonder how he knows they waived ROFR?



Suspect they may have passed the deadline and when he called, they told him they would waive ROFR..


----------



## Pathways

dagger1 said:


> My agent just called, Hyatt waived ROFR so we are going into escrow.  I asked for a copy of the formal waiver letter and/or email and he said they did not send one.  I wonder how he knows they waived ROFR?



Valerie would have sent the waiver by email to your closing entity that submitted the request. It's also possible to get a verbal ahead of the official e-mail.  I recently was talking to Valerie about a ROFR and she said it had passed. It was almost two weeks until the closing company notified me. Obviously I can't verify where the delay was, or whether it was a combination of all of the parties involved.


----------



## dagger1

Thanks everyone!  I'm just glad it passed!  We have been considering a 3/3 at Mainstreet Station for a couple of years, the deed is done!


----------



## WalnutBaron

Congrats, Dagger. A very nice property. As mentioned in a different thread I started, please provide your 2017 MF's on both Wild Oak and Main Street Station on that thread. Thanks!


----------



## lizap

dagger1 said:


> Thanks everyone!  I'm just glad it passed!  We have been considering a 3/3 at Mainstreet Station for a couple of years, the deed is done!



Congratulations! We love Breck.


----------



## sts1732

dagger1 said:


> I think my agent received an email from Valerie Flores about there being a decision yesterday, not Danielle Watson.


I believe Danielle is a generic name(possibly a code  for oh.........no......) Valerie seems to be the go to person.


----------



## dagger1

WalnutBaron said:


> Congrats, Dagger. A very nice property. As mentioned in a different thread I started, please provide your 2017 MF's on both Wild Oak and Main Street Station on that thread. Thanks!


Will do!!


----------



## ResaleExpert

Kal said:


> Normally, buyers go thru a third party escrow closer.  That way, if Hyatt takes the transaction, the buyer gets the money back less some or all of the buyer's closing fees.


The buyer should get 100% of any deposit and fees back as Hyatt will pay those. Contract should state that so zero cost or risk to buyer other than up to 30 day wait for Hyatt. 


sts1732 said:


> This attachment is what's on the members club house.
> 
> DEVELOPER RIGHT OF FIRST REFUSAL INFORMATION    If you decide to sell your interval on your own or through a resale company, please follow these 3 easy steps:
> • Once you have identified a buyer, submit your proposed sales contract signed by you and the Buyer to Danielle Watson (email: Danielle.Watson@hyattvoi.com), at Hyatt Vacation Ownership. The Developer of your timeshare/fractional resort has a first right of refusal to purchase the interval at the same price, terms, and conditions as any resale offer.
> • You will be notified within thirty (30) days (fifteen (15) days for Grand Aspen and Ka’anapali Beach owners) of receipt of your notice of the developer’s intent.  If the developer does not exercise their right of first refusal, you may proceed with your resale.
> • Forward a copy of the recorded deed, signed resale affidavit (affidavit will be provided by HRC at time of transfer), buyer’s contact information and transfer fee (currently $650 payable to Hyatt Residence Club) to the attention of the Transfer Coordinator.  Your HRC membership will be transferred to the Buyer within thirty (30) business days from the date all requirements are received.
> TRANSFER INFORMATION    • Transfer due to a divorce or marriage Please send a copy of the recorded deed showing transfer of ownership and the administrative fee made payable to Hyatt Residence Club to the below address.  Current fee: $25.00 if Grantee currently appears on the deed. $650 if Grantee’s name currently does not appear on the deed.   • Transferring to your Trust or Business name Please send a copy of the recorded deed showing transfer of ownership into your trust and the current administrative fee of $100 made payable to Hyatt Residence Club to the below address.  (Note: This $100 fee does not include the cost of having your attorney or a title company prepare and record the deed into your trust name.)
> You may contact your own attorney or one of the following contacts for title transfer assistance:
> Arizona, California, Colorado and Nevada Properties - Contact First American Title at (866) 639-9203
> Florida Properties - Contact Cammy Smith at First American Title, camsmith@firstam.com or (407) 475-0844
> Hawaii Property - Contact Tanya White at First American Title, timeshare.hi@firstam.com or (808) 539-7504
> Texas Property - Contact Fidelity National Title Group at 407-670-0798
> Puerto Rico - Contact Ian Marini, ian@garrigamarini.com or (787) 275-0655
> Please note this document is for Quick Owner Reference only. Please refer to the current version of the Hyatt Residence Club Rules and Regulations for more information.
> Please direct all questions, correspondence, documents and transfer fees  related to selling or transferring your interval to: Hyatt Vacation Ownership 140 Fountain Parkway, Suite 570 St. Petersburg, FL  33716 Attn:  Transfer Coordinator
> (727) 803-9529 or email Danielle.Watson@hyattvoi.com



Danielle Watson is no longer with HRC. 
Valerie.flores@Hyattvoi.com replaced her


----------



## mjm1

My understanding from reading the instructions is that no transfer fees are due until after one receives the waiver of ROFR from Hyatt. And there are no fees associated with ROFR. Is my understanding correct on both points?

Thanks.


----------



## ResaleExpert

I am a prior Hyatt Residence Club Sales Executive (last on site at High Sierra Lodge) and as a licensed Broker I have specialized in Hyatt resales for over 13 years with almost 700 Hyatt weeks sold.  They have always (MAYBE 1 or 2 were a day or two late but that was years ago) replied within 30 days from the date proof that they received and they do have 30 BUSINESS days after they receive the certified copy of the deed.  I've used many different escrow companies who all provide proof of the date Hyatt received via FedEx or proof of Hyatt's receipt.  In no case does Hyatt receive ANY funds if they Exercise Their Right of First Refusal (ROFR).  In fact one of the escrow companies does not even charge the buyer's credit card until Hyatt waives.  Hyatt has waived almost all of my many resales this year after buying back SOME last year.  I am very proud to be one of only 3 or 4 Brokers that Hyatt refers to when they are contacted by owners wanting to sell.  Hope that helps to clarify.


----------



## WalnutBaron

ResaleExpert said:


> I am a prior Hyatt Residence Club Sales Executive (last on site at High Sierra Lodge) and as a licensed Broker I have specialized in Hyatt resales for over 13 years with almost 700 Hyatt weeks sold.  They have always (MAYBE 1 or 2 were a day or two late but that was years ago) replied within 30 days from the date proof that they received and they do have 30 BUSINESS days after they receive the certified copy of the deed.  I've used many different escrow companies who all provide proof of the date Hyatt received via FedEx or proof of Hyatt's receipt.  In no case does Hyatt receive ANY funds if they Exercise Their Right of First Refusal (ROFR).  In fact one of the escrow companies does not even charge the buyer's credit card until Hyatt waives.  Hyatt has waived almost all of my many resales this year after buying back SOME last year.  I am very proud to be one of only 3 or 4 Brokers that Hyatt refers to when they are contacted by owners wanting to sell.  Hope that helps to clarify.


I can personally vouch for ResaleExpert's professionalism and expertise, having been one of his past clients. I definitely plan to utilize his services again the next time I buy or sell a Hyatt timeshare property.


----------



## pacman777

What is the email address for Resale Expert?


----------



## ResaleExpert

Thank you:  BillGabrielli@me.com  Hyatt, Marriott, Westin Hilton and other premium timeshares; 15th year


----------



## Pathways

ResaleExpert said:


> Danielle Watson is no longer with HRC.
> Valerie.flores@Hyattvoi.com replaced her



Correct in 2017.

Just to keep this thread updated, neither of these are with Hyatt anymore.  The new Transfer Coordinator is Stephanie Roberts.  But use transfer@hyattvoi.com as the email to submit ROFR


----------



## davidvel

ResaleExpert said:


> They have always (MAYBE 1 or 2 were a day or two late but that was years ago) replied within 30 days from the date proof that they received and they do have 30 BUSINESS days after they receive the certified copy of the deed.


How can they exercise ROFR AFTER a deed has been recorded? Does anyone actually have the ROFR language in a recorded document (as opposed to the Hyatt FAQ?)


----------



## Sapper

davidvel said:


> How can they exercise ROFR AFTER a deed has been recorded? Does anyone actually have the ROFR language in a recorded document (as opposed to the Hyatt FAQ?)



I think ResaleExpert means that the deed / proof of sale go to Hyatt first.  They have thirty days (which they take every minute of to make a decision) to decide whether to exercise ROFR.  If they do not exercise ROFR, then the deed is sent for recording.  NOT that they can exercise ROFR AFTER recording of the new deed.


----------



## Pathways

davidvel said:


> How can they exercise ROFR AFTER a deed has been recorded? Does anyone actually have the ROFR language in a recorded document (as opposed to the Hyatt FAQ?)



I knew of a family member who transfered a deed once.  The deed was recorded and then sent to Hyatt (It was never submitted for ROFR).  Hyatt had a 'fit' over it - said they wouldn't accept the transfer at the resort level.  They required the full transfer fee and eventually completed the transfer, but that was in the day that they were not excercising anyway (or at least very few)

So can they exercise after? My answer would be technically no, you can always tranfer the deed, but practically yes, as they can withhold acceptance into the club and probably not allow you to check in even to your deeded week.


----------



## Pathways

Sapper said:


> I think ResaleExpert means that the deed / proof of sale go to Hyatt first.  They have thirty days (which they take every minute of to make a decision) to decide whether to exercise ROFR.  If they do not exercise ROFR, then the deed is sent for recording.  NOT that they can exercise ROFR AFTER recording of the new deed.



The only thing that goes to Hyatt for ROFR is the purchase agreement. No deed is even prepared until after ROFR is completed. The deed is submitted to Hyatt AFTER recording for them to do the transfer at the resort level.

I've not seen any timeshare deed that you can't just transfer the deed on your own. (Not saying there aren't exceptions, I just haven't seen any in my limited experience)

The issue is getting the new deed accepted by the resort if you didn't follow their process.


----------



## JanT

Deleted


----------



## ResaleExpert

Hi Jan, 
I've sold about 50 Hyatt weeks this year (almost 700 total) and VERY few have been exercised this year; especially the past couple months while they are waiting for the Interval (HRC) acquisition from Marriott Vacation Ownership.  They are taking about 3 weeks lately to review but most every one has been waived.  Bill


----------



## mjm1

Hyatt waived their ROFR on a Highlands Inn 1BR Platinum week with full ocean view for $4,995. I was going to buy it, but decided to cancel the purchase. However, I wanted to share this information so others have a sense of their ROFR activity.

Edit: we received their response within about two weeks and before the acquisition by Marriott was closed on Sept. 1. Also, the week was a Platinum week.


----------



## ResaleExpert

Hyatt was not buying back any resales prior to Marriott closing on their acquisition of parent company ILG.  Now that this is complete as of last Friday it will be interesting to see if Hyatt starts buying some back again like they were a year ago.


----------



## dsmrp

Maybe I missed the boat on ROFR,  I was toying with the idea of a Pinion point unit


----------



## ResaleExpert

Hyatt may or may not start back up or just buy back random ones.  I have an escrow company that does not charge a deposit until Hyatt waives so only 'cost' is a couple weeks to wait and see!  For highest two seasons I suggest Beach House or Windward Pointe as there are many more options and sales prices are much lower than most Pinon Pointe Diamond or Platinum weeks and dues are only a little higher at these two = initial and many years of savings far above the slightly lower dues at Pinon.


----------



## pacman777

ResaleExpert said:


> Hyatt may or may not start back up or just buy back random ones.  I have an escrow company that does not charge a deposit until Hyatt waives so only 'cost' is a couple weeks to wait and see!  For highest two seasons I suggest Beach House or Windward Pointe as there are many more options and sales prices are much lower than most Pinon Pointe Diamond or Platinum weeks and dues are only a little higher at these two = initial and many years of savings far above the slightly lower dues at Pinon.



What are the avg resale prices of annual 2BR Diamond and Platinum units here?


----------



## ResaleExpert

Prices for BEACH HOUSE Diamond weeks are averaging $8,000 and Platinum weeks about $6,000; a very few may sell for a little less and some will sell for a little more.  Similar pricing for Windward Pointe.  There are 19 Diamond weeks at these resorts so far more than all other resorts (except Maui where all are Diamond).


----------



## dagger1

We just passed ROFR today, a 2/2L 2000 Point Week 23 at HWOR for $4000.  So they are waiving some deals at least.


----------



## pacman777

dagger1 said:


> We just passed ROFR today, a 2/2L 2000 Point Week 23 at HWOR for $4000.  So they are waiving some deals at least.



That’s a great deal for Platinum week. It seems a lot of low prices passing ROFR recently. I guess a lot of these don’t go for anywhere near the asking prices of sellers on places like redweek. Do you mind me asking what your source was for you HWOR week at that price? I would definitely consider it at that price.


----------



## dagger1

pacman777 said:


> That’s a great deal for Platinum week. It seems a lot of low prices passing ROFR recently. I guess a lot of these don’t go for anywhere near the asking prices of sellers on places like redweek. Do you mind me asking what your source was for you HWOR week at that price? I would definitely consider it at that price.


I don’t mind at all.  I bought this Wk 23 from Lisa Roach, Timeshare Resale Partners.  It was listed on Redweek for $7500.  I wanted a second week 23 because of the size of our family.  We prefer the Platinum June weeks for three reasons:  school is out; to avoid the July and August heat; and because we are in Wyoming and Colorado every July.  I agree it’s a great price, we really enjoy the resort.


----------



## breezez

pacman777 said:


> That’s a great deal for Platinum week. It seems a lot of low prices passing ROFR recently. I guess a lot of these don’t go for anywhere near the asking prices of sellers on places like redweek. Do you mind me asking what your source was for you HWOR week at that price? I would definitely consider it at that price.


I second that motion


----------



## youknowthenight

I purchased 2bd Platinum week at Pinon Pointe last month for $5000, Hyatt fairly quickly waived ROFR.


----------



## JanT

What about Sunset Harbor weeks - what kind of prices are they selling for?



ResaleExpert said:


> Prices for BEACH HOUSE Diamond weeks are averaging $8,000 and Platinum weeks about $6,000; a very few may sell for a little less and some will sell for a little more.  Similar pricing for Windward Pointe.  There are 19 Diamond weeks at these resorts so far more than all other resorts (except Maui where all are Diamond).


----------



## AJCts411

Sunset harbor prices seem very heavily dependent on the week/season.  There are others, but I look at listings on Redweek (may or not include transfer costs) and keywestfltimeshares.com (probably include transfer costs) and TUG.   On Redweek there are some low prices but you will find out that they are not available, probably just being used to generate traffic.   I think you will not find anything under 3500 plus closing in a shoulder season, and up in the 20K range for the best weeks.  FYI not affiliated with either. Purchased 2 weeks from Keywest...


----------



## breezez

dagger1 said:


> We just passed ROFR today, a 2/2L 2000 Point Week 23 at HWOR for $4000.  So they are waiving some deals at least.


That’s a pretty good score!


----------

